# Pot Delining



## ELIPIN

Estimados, buenos días nuevamente.

Me encuentro traduciendo un documento relacionado con la Ingeniería Básica de un proyecto y tengo un problema con la frase "pot delining facilities", en relación con las instalaciones de una fundición.  Entiendo el concepto, pero no sé llevarlo al español y no lo he encontrado en los diccionarios online.
Espero su ayuda!
Gracias!


----------



## Vampiro

Hola.
No sé gran cosa de fundiciones de aluminio, pero creo que a falta de un experto podría servirte: "Instalaciones/edificio del depósito/estanque de decapado".
Si averiguo algo más te aviso.
Suerte.
Saludos.
_

(Edito: Debes habilitar las respuestas de los PM's, no te pude contestar por esa vía)


----------



## ELIPIN

Gracias, fuiste de mucha ayuda!!

(qué es eso de los PM's???)


----------



## Vampiro

Los mensajes privados, los tienes bloqueados.
Saludos.
_


----------



## ELIPIN

Voy a revisar... }Gracias!!


----------



## rodelu2

Los recipentes (pots) (crisoles?) empleados en la producción de aluminio están recubiertos interiormente de un material refractario (lining) que debe ser removidodo periódicamente (delining) y reemplazado por material fresco. Severo problema de contaminación ambiental con los desechos resultantes del delining.


----------



## Vampiro

Perfecto.
Gracias.
("Crisoles" me parece bien)
Saludos.
_


----------



## ELIPIN

Me encantó la respuesta de ambos.... Al final ya entregué el trabajo y lo dejé así: "Las nuevas instalaciones se utilizarán para eliminar los antiguos revestimientos y preparar los estanques para los nuevos, antes que vuelvan a entrar en operación..."
Crisoles era una excelente alternativa, lo voy a tener en cuenta para una traducción futura.
Gracias a ambos!!


----------



## Vampiro

Me parece bien, me alegro de que te sirviera la ayuda.
Vista la explicación de rodelu2, "estanque" en este caso no era la mejor opción, pero si ya lo entregaste nadie se va a escandalizar por ello.
Vale agregar que en fundicones de cobre se utiliza el término "olla", tal cual, pero cumple una función diferente, sólo de transporte del material fundido.
Saludos.
_


----------



## ELIPIN

Sí, yo había puesto olla en un principio... Ya lo había usado antes en otros textos, pero no me convence el concepto.
gracias nuevamente!!


----------

